#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  M'n eerste kist / flightcase

## Radar

Het heeft een hoop bloed, zweet en geld gekost maar mijn eerste flightcase is klaar.Onderstaand wat fotos.

De kist is gemaakt van 12 mm berken multieplex en afgewerkt met
plak laminaat.

Het hout is geschroefd en verlijmd.
Helaas ben ik niet zo handig met een frees machine voor het
aanbrengen van de sluitprofielen dus is dit gebeurd met normaal hoekprofiel.
Zijn er sluitprofielen die op elke dikte passen ?

De zijkanten waar de handvatten inzitten zijn van 15 mm berken multie plex.
De kist is bijna net zo zwaar als de mentafel zelf en brengt het geheel op een 44 Kg.

----------


## CyberNBD

Ziet er leuk uit, maar waarom 12 en 15mm hout? als je nou 9mm had genomen paste je sluitprofiel er mooi over en was die case ook niet zo zwaar.  Waarom die metalen plaatjes bij de hoeken en handvaten?

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Radar

12 mm werd mij aangeraden door de houthandel, volgende kist voor zwaarmateriaal wordt alleen de bodem dik.
15 mm aan de zijkanten had ik nodig om de handvaten in te kunnen verzinken, hier had ik bij de start van dit freubelwerk geen rekening mee gehouden.
De metalen driehoekjes dacht ik nodig te hebben voor het vastzetten van de bolhoeken maar zoals je ziet aan de deksel totaal overbodig ( voor jan met de korte achternaam dus 27 hoekjes staan knippen.)
De metalen plaatjes aan de kant van het handvat idem dito en tevens voor de handvaten, want deze liggen op de hoekprofielen dus ik hield 20 mm over wat ik kon vullen met plaklaminaat of stripjes aluminium.
Bedankt voor de reaktie.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

In grote lijnen wel netjes, maar er zijn een aantal details die mij toch wel storen i.v.m. de functionaliteit van de case. Daarom nogmaals: Lukt het niet zo best, laat het dan doen, op die manier ben je uiteindelijk toch nog goedkoper uit!

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## sussudio

Nette case hoor, zeker als dat je eerste probeersel is.

Maar, waarom heb je geen overzethoeken gebruikt voor de hoeken van je "sluitprofiel" ?

Dat opvullen van die ruimtes met extra stukjes aluminium vat ik niet zo. Die 2 mm. verschil boeit toch niet ? Als je dat verloop toch storend vindt, dan kun je ook flightcasemateriaal kopen met 2 mm verzetjes erin.

Zie ik het nou goed dat je stukjes van de vleugels van je balhoeken (naast de handvatten) afgezaagd hebt ?



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dat idee vat ik ook zo goed niet...

Ook twee handvatten per kant voor over het algemeen zo'n lichte case lijkt me wat overdreven, met 1 handvat moest je zelfs niks afzagen aan je hoeken.
Zijn de profielen, hoeken, handvatten e.d. er trouwens opgeschroefd?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## PowerSound

Ziet er wel mooi uit voor de eerste keer.

Hoeveel tijd heb je eraan gespendeerd ?
Waarom zwarte handvaten ? Is toch lelijk !

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Ook twee handvatten per kant voor over het algemeen zo'n lichte case lijkt me wat overdreven, met 1 handvat moest je zelfs niks afzagen aan je hoeken.
> Zijn de profielen, hoeken, handvatten e.d. er trouwens opgeschroefd?



Mja met deze case vind ik 2 toch niet echt overdreven, alleen jammer dat ze zwart zijn inderdaad. En tja, een FC heeft nu eenmaal sluitprofiel dus dat vind ik niet echt super (lijkt me toch dat je deksel op den duur gaat schuiven op deze manier). De afwerking is verder wel netjes, die hoekjes staan wel leuk alleen een beetje overbodig inderdaad  :Smile: 

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Niek...

Volgens mij gaat je deksel er ooit eens vandoor wanneer je deze case "heavy" gebruikt

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## EP Woody

Mag ik je een kleine tip geven voor een volgende keer. Doe de vlindersluitingen andersom. Nu zitten ze vrij snel in de weg als je aan het mixen bent.

Bij stolpkissies wel op deze manier doen, kan je de deksel van de stolp zo op de grond zetten, zonder dat ze bekneld raken.

En voortaan dus iets dunner en echt FC hout gebruiken.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## ralph

Zow Radar krijgt alles direct voor z'n kiezen!

Net zoals iedereen die zijn eerste kistje bouwt ben jij ook voor een heleboel gekke dingen komen te stan. Dat vind ik nou het leuke aan dit kissie!

Naast de opmerkingen van Vronnie en Cyber die je aanraden om de volgende kist te maken van het juiste hout; berkenmultiplex met formicalaag, wil ik je nog wat tips geven.

Plaats je vlindersluitingen niet op de kopsekant van je kist. Wanneer je ze aan de zijkant (tov je mixer) plaatst dan zit je nooit met je handpalmen op mdie , dan wel, erg scherpe vlindersluitingen.

Als je zwarte sluitingen gebruikt, haal dan ook ff zwarte popnagels.
Die zwarte spullen worden meestal gebruik voor speakercabinetten.

Volgende keer ook rekening houden met het plaatsen van schuim!
Als je ,zoals nu, en beetje ruimte in je kist hebt en je gaat je mixer zo vervoeren, dan klappert ie nog alle kanten op. En dat was nu net niet de bedoeling.

Schuim is duur spul, maar geeft wel een beregoeie bescherming.Als je je mixer goed opmeet, netjes zaagt, dan past je mixer netjes in het schuim ...resultaat: mixer kan geen kant meer op.

Volgendde kissie zou ik de bodem ook ietsje lager maken. Zo laag dat je mixer bij het weghalen van de "hoed" netjes boven het sluitprofiel (wat natuurlijk wel op je volgende kist komt) uitsteekt.

Heeft deze mixer een interne voeding?
Anders kan je beter de kist wat groter maken en ook de ruimte voor de voeding en een eventuele reserve voeding meetekenen. Is wat meer "roadproof"
Beetje extra ruimte in een mixercase kan trouwens nooit kwaad, je weet zelf immers wat er allemaal om je mixer heen kotm zweven...wat nu als je daar links of rechts een beetje ruimte voor hebt...?

Tot zover de goedbdoelde adviezen.

Wel leuk he dat bouwen!


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Radar

Iedereeen bedankt voor de rakties en tips.
De handvaten waren krijgertjes dus vandaar de zwarte kleur.

Inderdaad alles is geschroefd.
Vraagje van een starter.
Wat is het voordeel van poppen ?
Waar haal ik goed schuim ? (het zit er nog niet in maar er is wel plek voor)
Bij de balhoeken moest er aan de kant van de handvaten inderdaad iets afgezaagd worden. 
De deksels schuift inderdaad en volgende keer dus gewoon sluitprofiel.
Er zitten 2 handvaten per kant van wege gewicht en het gemak, het spul wordt gebruikt door een musical vereneging en wordt niet door stoere kerels in en uitgeladen.

----------


## Tiemen

Met poprevetten (is dat algemeen Nederlands?) kan je iets VAST zetten...

Tiemen

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Tja, als Vronnie en Dré erop verdergaan, mag ik het laatste feit toch nog bevestigen zeker? 

Langs de andere kant heb je wel gelijk: vanaf nu misschien enkel nog reacties op de kist <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## moderator

Hallo hier MOD,

Alle gezanik over één of twee T's in handvatten zijn door mij verwijderd.
Correcties op spelfouten zijn volstrekt overbodig en als het al iets stelselmatigs is dan volstaat één berichtje ook wel volgens mij.

Topic opgefrist, en voor de liefhebbers even helemaal nagekeken op spelfouten.

Wel met het bekende voorbehoud:
* Ik maak weleens taalfouten, maar ik ben dan ook geen Neerlandici. 
* Ik heb wel Nederlands gehebt, het heb alleen niet zo gehielpt. 
* Ik spreek vloeibaar Nederlands.. 


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## musicjohn

Die Mod...

Spiegiatertje nodig ???? 

<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

<s>Miele</s> AD... er is geen betere

----------


## moderator

alles prima hier John, helemaal zonder chemische hulpmiddelen (of zonnebrand moet ook meetellen..). Toch bedankt voor je bezorgdheid<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Iemand moet de lijnen uitzetten he.

Graag verder weer reacties of dit project, kijk ook eens bij het onderwerp over kissie twee!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## speakerfreak

hee

waar heb jij dat plak laminaat vandaan.
ik kan het wel krijgen maar het is dan 35 euro voor een rol van 1 bij 2 meter

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## CyberNBD

Das een flink dikke rol, gelijk kopen joh. 
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## speakerfreak

hehehehe als dat waarzou zijn had ik er al en paar gekocht.
hoewel ik aan 1 al mn hele leven zou doen.

maar ja je snapt het wel<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Radar

Ik heb plak-laminaat gebruikt van elesgoflex en dat is inderdaad redelijk aan de prijs.
http://www.elesgoflex.com
Ik heb het bij de ? praxis ? vandaan ( weet niet meer precies ) maar was een van de grote doe hetzelf zaken die ook eigen huis en tuin sponsort, ik betaalde 32 euro voor een rol van 1 * 2,5 M.
Het spul is niet geschikt voor het beterre gooi en smijt werk maar zal hopelijk voor mijn doeleinden voldoen, ik versjouw zelf alles van auto naar zaal. 
Mijn tips voor de verwerking: Zorg dat de ondergrond GOED stof en vet vrij is !!, Als je hoekprofielen gebruikt, niet tot de randen plakken, mag rustig een centimeter blank hout zichtbaar blijven.
Gebruik een behang rollertje voor de kleine oppervlakken en eventueel een deegroller voor de grote stukken.
Grote oppervlakten kun je het beste even met 2 personen doen.
Na het plakken zet het nog iets uit, dit is niet veel maar het betekent wel dat je moet wachten met het plaatsen van je hoekprofielen.
Zoek je iets stevigers maar wel betaalbaar dan is keukenzeil meschien ook wel een optie die ik ergens anders tegenkwam op internet.

----------


## rieuwert

Kan ik mijn gasfornuis en oven er dan ook gelijk op zetten??<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jeroen

Al met al,... leuk kissie voor de doe het zellevert,... maar wel een vies kleurtje,...

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Gast1401081

SA-blauw, past bij jou..

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Radar

Nog even een reactie op de vraag waarom 12mm en 15 mm hout gebruiken.
12 mm is voor de kist al te dik maar de kist zat al in elkaar geschroefd en gelijmd op het moment dat ik er achter kwam dat er ook nog handvats gemonteerd moesten worden.(worden in vakjargon ook wel handvaTen of handvaTTen genoemd).Daarom zit er op de korte kant van de kist waar die dingen in gemonteerd zijn en extra laag van 15mm multiplex.
Die zijkanten zijn dan dus ook 27m dik.(mooi dik is niet lelijk).
Tevens valt het mij op dat er de laatste tijd steeds meer vragen worden gesteld over het zelf bouwen van kisten.
Volgens mij heeft dit te maken met het gebruik van http://www.google.nl/.Als je daar gaat gaat zoeken op "zelfbouw flightcases" komen meer als 20 van de 39 gevonden voorwerpen terecht bij onderwerpen in de fora van  J&H.
Tip van ikke aan aspirant knutselaars is dan ook: Lees alle toppics en begin daarna gewoon met freubellen. Maak eerst een kleine kist van 6mm of 7mm multiplex ( maranti, berken of mijn part westewinds waaibomen hout ),plak,lijm,schilder, stofeer het geheel met dat wat jij denkt wat goed is, leuk staat of manelijk overkomt.
Plaats je profielen, sluitingen en eventuaal scharnieren en sta versteld van de stevigheid van een goed gelijmde kist.
Schroom niet om fotos te maken van je huisvlijt en plaats ze gewoon in dit forum( en er staan hier al zo her en der al plaatjes waar je veel van kunt opsteken), als het teveel wordt zal de modder eter van dit forum van eigens wel ingrijpen.

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Tip van ikke aan aspirant knutselaars is dan ook: Lees alle toppics en begin daarna gewoon met freubellen. Maak eerst een kleine kist van 6mm of 7mm multiplex ( maranti, berken of mijn part westewinds waaibomen hout ),plak,lijm,schilder, stofeer het geheel met dat wat jij denkt wat goed is, leuk staat of manelijk overkomt.
> Plaats je profielen, sluitingen en eventuaal scharnieren en sta versteld van de stevigheid van een goed gelijmde kist.
> Schroom niet om fotos te maken van je huisvlijt en plaats ze gewoon in dit forum( en er staan hier al zo her en der al plaatjes waar je veel van kunt opsteken), als het teveel wordt zal de modder eter van dit forum van eigens wel ingrijpen.



Mischien een idee om een zelfbouw-handleiding op het FAQ te zetten?!?!?!?

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## moderator

Zeker een leuk idee Merijn.
Maakt jij um ff? dan let ik goed op mn mailbox!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## CyberNBD

Wordt gewerkt aan een mooie site ervoor. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## moderator

Mooie sites enzo heb ik nix an
Mooie site is er al en daar surf je nu op  :Smile: 

Zal forum onderwerp openen en wat fotoos maken van de juiste gereedschappen en verschillende soorten kistjes.
al dat gedoe van sites opbouwen terwijl het wiel al uitgevonden is zie ik niet zo zitten.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## CyberNBD

Voor zover ik weet is er nog geen site waar deftig staat uitgelegd hoe je een goede kist in mekaar steekt, dus zo nutteloos en het wiel uitvinden vind ik dat niet.  Je wilde toch een pagina met de info op aangeleverd krijgen? Nou op 1 pagina zal het niet echt overzichtelijk zijn dus wordt het een site, scheelt een hoop vragen die hier al 20 000 keer zijn gesteld en jij hebt je kant en klare paginaatjes.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## moderator

Nutteloos hoor je mij absoluut niet zeggen.
Denk dat er een hoop mensen bij gebaat zijn als er duidelijke uitleg en bouwervaringen naast natuurlijk tips en info over te gebruiken materialen en tools in een onderwerp worden gevat.
Reageren in dat onderwerp "op invitatie" houdt de boel overzichtelijk, we chatten er wel een keer over Tom, sommige dingen zijn makkelijker te regelen dan je denkt...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Merijndj

Dat bedoelde ik nauw ook weer net niet hoor, heb trouwens (nog) geen enkele ervaring met het flight-case bouwen.

Ik zie al dat CyberNBD "bezig" is





> citaat:Wordt gewerkt aan een mooie site ervoor.



groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## sussudio

Het bedrijf Footlight bestaat al niet meer, maar hun handleiding zelfbouw flightcases staat nog wel online:

http://www.footlight.nl/zelfb.htm

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## volgspot

is dat eigenlijk een soundcraft wat je er in hebt staan.?.

don't worry everyting gonnna be alright

volgspot

----------


## Radar

Nee de mixer is een JB-Systems POMD-12.
Leuk ding voor de starter.
PA-mixer (for musicians, etc.) with built-in amplifier. 
12 channels, each with balanced micro and line-input. 
each channel has gain, 3-bands tone adjustment with extra correction on the medium frequencies, Auxiliary- and effect level-adjustment. 
Balanced master output with left/right sliders and 2 x 7 bands equalizer. 
DSP multi-effects processor with 32 sound effects. 
Talkback microphone-input. 
Built-in amplifier 2 x 250 W RMS / 8 ohm

Kost net geen € 800,-

----------

